# Solved: Sony Ericsson W810i Problem



## chris915 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi, not sure if anyone on here can help (and if not the phone will go straight back to Sony Ericsson as its only 4/5 months old) but i am having problems with my w810i. 

Somehow around five of the buttons have stopped working, i have not dropped, abused, bumped this phone etc and it just happened suddenly. Fortunately it aint any of the vital buttons but its still frustrating.

Could this be a software issue which may resolve itself using the master reset function already on the phone or is it 99.99% likely that its a hardware fault (which is what i think)???

Any help appreciated,

Thanks, Chris


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I would call your service provider and they can walk you through the steps to resolve the problem, and if they can't resolve it, they should provide you with a new phone, as yours is less than a year old.


----------



## chris915 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for quick reply. I will take the phone into the service providers shop tomorrow and see what they say, i think it shall be down to the manufacturers warranty to repair it though(even though the phone was provided as an upgrade when i renewed my contract). Will let you know what the say/do after i have spoke to them tomorrow :up:


----------



## chris915 (Dec 12, 2004)

Oops forgot about this post, the phone was repaired by the manufacturer free of charge.


----------

